# Martin Hunter Recurve



## Etter2 (Nov 15, 2010)

Anybody have one?  Any idea what a used one would run.? They're beautiful bows and I haven't seen anything but great reviews on them.


----------



## Night Wing (Nov 15, 2010)

Damon Howatt makes the 62" Hunter for Martin. Great bow. First came out 50 years ago. 

http://www.damonhowatt.com/hunter.php


----------



## Apex Predator (Nov 15, 2010)

Normally the used ones can be found in the $150-250 range.  Great bow!


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Nov 15, 2010)

*Martin Hunters*

I have three Of the Damon Howatt Hunters if you are interested.


----------



## johnweaver (Nov 16, 2010)

Thems pretty bows


----------



## Katera73 (Nov 16, 2010)

I got one and love it shots real smooth.


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Nov 16, 2010)

Oustanding bow for the money - new or used.  Stable, forgiving, consistent, accurate.  Won lots of 3D tourneys with my 1997.  Bought mine new in 1997 for $250.00 (just under retail). Nowadays a new one costs over $500.00 retail. Used ones, as  Apex already stated, can run anywhere from $150.00 to $300.00.  

Mine is not for sale but I'll loan it to you to play with for a while... 

The more recent ones are FF string compatible. Not sure what year they started making them FF compatible.  I think around 2001... The older Hunters (mine included) are not.  You can tell by the limb tips. If the limb tips look big and bulky and re-inforced, then its a FF model.


----------



## YankeeRedneck (Nov 18, 2010)

Love mine!  Great shooting bow even for a knucklehead like me.


----------



## BigJim Bow (Nov 18, 2010)

I get them in from time to time. Have a couple right now infact and the price range mentioned is consitant.

BigJim


----------



## MO hoghunter (Nov 25, 2010)

i got mine in 06 love it


----------



## rkammere (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi I am very interested in A Martin Hunter Recurve ready to buy at any time. Do you have one that is at least 55# of pull preferabley 60-65#?


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Jan 20, 2011)

I think I have 60 & 65# if you are ready


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Jan 20, 2011)

Actually, mine are not Martin's.  Mine are original Damon Howatts. 

Better in my opinion.


----------



## John Abbott (Jan 21, 2011)

*Special Order*

Someone correct me if I am wrong, but I believe that you can contact them and have a bow made to your specs and choose different riser material. One the specs I mean weight at your draw length. 
I believe I saw a picture of one with a ebony riser..


----------



## gurn (Jan 21, 2011)

Used to have one . Great bow and ah looker to.


----------

